# Grouse Behavior in Hot Weather



## LLCOLEG (Jul 16, 2017)

Does the hot weather push grouse to higher elevations or make them hold tighter to water?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I have not noticed that in my experiences. Typical blue grouse tend to like higher elevations where plenty of water is available, and the ruffies can be found from high to low elevations and typically are found near streams but not always.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Their behavior is always the same. Right at dusk on the edge of a dirt road... lol


-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

The only condition I’ve ever seen have an effect on grouse is whether or not I have a shotgun in my hand.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Ruffies will be near water.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My boy shot this one tonight, about 100 yards from water, in thick cover, at 7800’ in elevation.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sometimes near water means within like a mile of water. Pay attention to food sources too. Beginning of the season, the grouse were chuck full of chokecherries and leaves. Last week, birds had more seeds and snowberries in their crops in the area I hunt. If you find locations that still have berries on the shrubs, should be birds nearby.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Kwalk3 said:


> Sometimes near water means within like a mile of water. Pay attention to food sources too. Beginning of the season, the grouse were chuck full of chokecherries and leaves. Last week, birds had more seeds and snowberries in their crops in the area I hunt. If you find locations that still have berries on the shrubs, should be birds nearby.


Very true, I was deer hunting the extended range Saturday, got into a covey of five grouse, about 1 mile away from the nearest water source. They were 9100'


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

+1 on the berries, and for my area grouse were within 80 yards of water


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with water and grouse is that if there is even just a little trickle of water they will know where it is at. Plus they can fly so what takes you a hour to hike they are there in a few flaps of the wings.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> The problem with water and grouse is that if there is even just a little trickle of water they will know where it is at. Plus they can fly so what takes you a hour to hike they are there in a few flaps of the wings.


Spot on


----------

